# Restoring Faded plastic trim



## high boost hero

Any suggestions on restoring the exterior trim. It's faded from black to a grey. Have tried the predictable back to black but to no avail. 

Cheers


----------



## TooFunny

Have you searched??

I'd recommend gtechniq c4


----------



## mjn

TooFunny said:


> Have you searched??
> 
> I'd recommend gtechniq c4


This.

Before:



After:


----------



## CGRD

I recommend C4 too, amazing stuff. I've used it recently on a mates 98reg Corsa and it turned the grey almost white plastics into new looking black again!


----------



## Trip tdi

I have the same issue with mine, have to check my previous thread on here as I forgot, my plastics are faded so need a good lift.


----------



## CarPro.UK

A few thoughts from a previous thread. :thumb:

Andy


----------



## ph0

Well, since i have DLUX for like 7-8 months on my own car, i would say DLUX. Cheaper than C4 because you get 30ml of product instead of 15. But 15ml of C4 would be enough for trim on your car anyway.


----------



## year

Carplan,, cheap and wil last


----------



## svended

Gtechniq C4 (very long term restorer) or T1 (by no means a short term product, but very easy to apply and cheaper) for me. Back to Black was okay for Halfords back-in-the-day but doesn't work all that well or last and will leave streaks down your car if it rains. Give the area a thorough clean with an APC and panel wipe or IPA wipe before applying C4 or T1 for the product to properly adhere to the plastic and get the most out of the product.


----------



## Stevoraith

Another convert for Gtechniq C4 here.

I recently bought a Mini which, as you probably know, has a lot of plastic trim. It wasn't as bad as some you see but definitely needed attention.
None of my previous cars has had much black trim so I didn't really have a suitable product.
After reading lots on here I decided to go for some C4.
Over £20 for a 15ml bottle seemed expensive but I thought I would go for it as it promised durability.

I couldn't believe how easy it was to apply.
Firstly washed the car then treated the plastics with Wolfs de-ironiser and tardis. Finally gave the plastic a quick wipe over with some IPA wipes.

Literally wiped a few drops on the the trim via the little pads supplied and the transformation was amazing!
Even though the bottle was tiny I've probably only used a third of it to do the entire car.
It's not often I rave about a product but if this manages to last even 6 months before needing re-applied then I think it's one of the best products in my collection!

Unfortunately I didn't take any before pictures as I didn't think it was that bad but I do have a 'during' shot of the wing mirror and an after of the whole car;


----------



## Mini-Gill

Another C4 fan on my mini and its frigging awful black trim! Best stuff ever. Tried several others but nothing comes close.

Lasted 18 months :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi

Is c4 the same as C1 guys.


----------



## fethead

Out on a limb...PLASTIDIP THE TRIM.

I tried C4 and wasn't impressed at all, but I did buy it over a year ago, so there could be an out of date issue. 

I've just ordered 4 cans of matt black Plastidip to do all my trim on my Astra G.
I'll have a go and post up some pics. 

I despise trim and hopefully this will provide a better finish than any trim coating I've tried this far.

Regards,

Richard


----------



## sargent

Will C4 work on exterior rubbers/seals??


----------



## james_death

Cheap and lasts ages is CarPlan Black Trim Wax.

Worth a Go.


----------



## Alsone

sargent said:


> Will C4 work on exterior rubbers/seals??


Yes. I've put in on my car and its lasted about 18 months.

Works on both plastic and rubber.


----------



## Kenny Powers

And don't forget the old heat gun treatment as well!


----------



## year

I use colli 845 , you get abouth 4 months out of it...


----------



## Gazlor88

james_death said:


> Cheap and lasts ages is CarPlan Black Trim Wax.
> 
> Worth a Go.


can this be used on rubber car mats too??


----------



## JonnyG

Trip tdi said:


> Is c4 the same as C1 guys.


Yes, and C5 as well, they are just marketed and sized differently :thumb:


----------



## WEIR_SJ

I used a heat hun to restore the plastics on the bumpers and arches of my 16v MKII Golf... I'll try post some pictures up tomorrow
They look like new!!!


----------



## Petrolblue

TooFunny said:


> Have you searched??
> 
> I'd recommend gtechniq c4


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Keir

I've just applied nanolex trim rejuvenator. Very happy with the results.


----------



## gar1380

which way do you use the heat gun never seen this done b4


----------



## Dift

fethead said:


> Out on a limb...PLASTIDIP THE TRIM.
> 
> I tried C4 and wasn't impressed at all, but I did buy it over a year ago, so there could be an out of date issue.
> 
> I've just ordered 4 cans of matt black Plastidip to do all my trim on my Astra G.
> I'll have a go and post up some pics.
> 
> I despise trim and hopefully this will provide a better finish than any trim coating I've tried this far.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Richard


Never thought about that! Would certainly give the best finish and most durability if applied correctly.

Its worth spending big on trim revival, as no other part of a car has a greater ability to destroy the finished article than some horrible faded trim.


----------



## mart.

Used the heat gun on my van today..............



video............
click the pic.....


----------



## WEIR_SJ

here's a 50/50 of my project car.... just heat gun used and no trim gel applied in this picture


----------



## year

Nanolex test....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=294126


----------



## m2tay

This may sound like a dumb question, but how many cars will you be able to do out of one bottle of C4


----------

